# Furs at Comicons?



## Cheddar (Sep 22, 2008)

Any of you furs out there planning to visit your local Comic-Con?

Just wondering... I was planning on furring out at the Phoenix-Mesa Cactus Con in January 2009. Any Arizona furs going?


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 22, 2008)

I think I heard of some people in fursuits appearing at the San Diego Comic Con. I may be wrong, though.


----------



## conejo (Sep 23, 2008)

SDCC had a few and im proud to say that if you go to flicker and search "comic con furries" me and my gf show up in most of the results haha






AX  i didnt see any that wernt snime related but apparently i wasnt the only one





nothing but love for the "fuzzies"


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 23, 2008)

i went to a small local commic/toy/anime con in a fursuit and people loved the furry :3
it was so cool, not a single troll in sight, nothing but "yay a furry" "i love furries" "you are my new favorite furry"


----------

